# fake plants in a salt water aquarium ?



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

are you able to put fake plants in a salt water aquarium ?..some people tell me yes and some say no.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I believe silk plants will work in a salt tank.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

thx


----------

